# BMW 116i 2008 - (E87 Gasoline) I cannot find the EGR valve



## dfrbmwone (Jul 11, 2018)

I just bought a BMW 116i e87 gas. The car is failing and the scanner show the EGR as the defective part and the lambda sensors (the tree of them), however I cannot find the EGR valve connected in the engine. I did a video of my engine just in case anybody could point where is it. Video: https://youtu.be/iQkLgiiL9BM 
.

ps:The diagnostic was also confirmed by a mechanic (but as I live in Germany the labor cost a little fortune and I want to do by my self)

Thanks you


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Go to www.realoem.com and enter the last 7 characters of your car's vehicle identification number. Hit enter and bookmark the page. Scroll down to the engine icon. If the car has an egr valve you'll be able to see it's location.


----------



## dfrbmwone (Jul 11, 2018)

*[SOLVED] - Founded the EGR Valve location for the BMW 116i Gasoline 2008*

@marcozandrini your tip was very good, thank you :thumbup:

I manage to find the part in the RealOEM catalog and after google a bit, based on the diagram from the RealOEM I found a similar engine where I could identify the part location.

The hard part is that it is in the back side of the engine.

hopefully it's not necessary to pull the engine off... I will try to work on that in this weekend.

Part link: https://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=UE31-EUR-10-2008-E87N-BMW-116i_16&diagId=11_4074

For who's facing the same issue I have attached the picture as well.


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Them german engineers like to hide things.....


----------

